# Adoniram Judson's Gospel Tract, Still Used Today



## Pergamum (Sep 25, 2013)

GULF COAST PASTOR: Adoniram Judson's Gospel Tract, Still Used Today

Truth never goes out of style.

I also liked Dr. Eitel's comments on evangelism by pointing out differences rather than trying to mke Christianity almost look the same as pagan religions:



> FORT WORTH, Texas (BP) -- In 1816, Adoniram Judson, a legendary Baptist missionary to Burmese Buddhists, completed a tract that still brings Christ's light to a dark world and challenges 21st century missionaries to rethink their methods.
> 
> This summer, Judson's tract once again made it into the hands of Buddhists when professors and students from Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary proclaimed the Gospel in Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> 
> ...









> The tract also displays an evangelistic method that flies in the face of many 21st century theories about how to communicate the Gospel across cultures.
> 
> "In order to soften the apparent idea of Christ's exclusivity, some missiologists have borrowed cultural anthropology's techniques and employ a comparative model to communicate the biblical message cross-culturally," Eitel said. "The intent is to build from points of apparent similarity to apparent points of contrast in order to communicate the Gospel."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 25, 2013)

So, is there a source where we can read the entirety of the tract?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 25, 2013)

I am still looking. If you find it before I do, can you link it or post it here?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 25, 2013)

I second the request for a link, if possible! Thanks for bringing this our attention.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe here?


----------



## adamjthompson (Sep 30, 2013)

Great tract, until the end of part 1:



> "About one or two hundred years hence the religion of Boodh, or Brahma, of Mahomet, and of Rome, together with all other false religions, will disappear and be lost, and the religion of Christ will pervade the whole world; all quarrels and wars will cease, and all the tribes of man will be like a band of mutually loving brothers."



What might cause him to make such a bold statement with no Biblical or practical foundation?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 30, 2013)

Postmillenial optimism.

Don't you believe that the religion of Christ will one day pervade the whole world?


----------



## adamjthompson (Oct 1, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Postmillenial optimism.
> 
> Don't you believe that the religion of Christ will one day pervade the whole world?



But to claim all other religions will cease and be lost (presumably before Christ's return), and to put a timeline on when it will happen?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes...a tad bit over-optimistic.


----------



## Andres (Oct 1, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Don't you believe that the religion of Christ will one day pervade the whole world?



I'm amill and I believe this too! (just after Christ's return)


----------

